# Wondering if his ears will stand.



## Tig (May 6, 2015)

Recently adopted a shepherd mix - he seems to have pretty significant shepherd traits. Having owned shepherds before I know it is a waiting process - just curious on other opinions on if you think his ears will stand  he is almost nine weeks old!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Cute pup, I think it could go both routes, I have even been told that ears could come up to a whole year by a 90 year old man and owner of many shepherds.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute puppy but way to early to tell on the ears. As the last poster mentioned it could take up to a year. You may begin to see the ears dance up and down before that but you just never know for sure.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

he doesn't look mixed?


----------



## Tig (May 6, 2015)

Thanks all, as I assumed we are just eager to know  and yes bella he is a complete mix - I saw his mother and she was lab, shepherd, pyreness with Australian shepherd and anything else under the moon. His father being pure bred shepherd, I'm assuming he inherited the majority of his fathers traits in a litter of 11 they all resembled shepherds strongly. He definitely has shepherd personality traits more predominantly than any other breed - having grown up with pure shepherds it is very intriguing to see. Our vet actually couldn't believe he wasn't a pure shepherd. Funny thing !! He is bound to be a big boy though at just 9 weeks he is already 22 lbs !!


----------



## MrDubbe (Apr 11, 2015)

Your pup is probably going to be extremely smart with those bloodlines in him. My pups ears started coming up around 14wks so be patient it's different for every pup.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is one gorgeous puppy; floppy ears or not!


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I bet they will stand! 9 weeks is really to early to tell though... And wow! He sure inherited a lot of GSD-ness for being s mix!! Wouldn't have guessed!


----------



## FALCON z (May 10, 2015)

Nice looking pup. I would guess not in most mix pups but he seems to have a lot of shepherd traits. They just might. Looks like shepherd pup ears to me.


----------



## Tig (May 6, 2015)

Thanks all for your input. One ear is starting to stay up when he stands up from his nap or if he gets really excited. Not sure if they will go up completely but it's interesting to see. Regardless he is adorable either way !!


----------



## Tig (May 6, 2015)

Update; one up - will it stay. Time will tell I guess


----------



## Tig (May 6, 2015)

Verdict is in! This is our boy, will be one at the end of the month! His ears did the flip flop for about a month after he turned twelve weeks then stayed up! Definitely inherited lots of Sheppie genes!


----------

